
Tisa - wglb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2011/07/17/Tisa
======
BasDirks
Tisa is quite nice, I've used it for customers that required a warm, personal
appearance.

The article itself is poorly "typeset", Tisa requires a line-height far above
1.3em. The author also has an inexplicable love for the "·" character, which
quite frankly reminds me of the MSN names of younger friends.

Verdana and Tisa don't work together on the same line. Someone will probably
throw "matter of taste" at me, but no, just no.

The HTML is pretty bad (though I'm going to assume the author knows this), <p
class=h2> is not cool. If you really want to put your header on the same line
as your paragraph's initial line, there are some tricks for that.

-> [https://plus.google.com/photos/116442928671550976358/albums/...](https://plus.google.com/photos/116442928671550976358/albums/5630578662550213281)

~~~
aeontech
I am constantly pleasantly surprised here, I come into comments expecting the
usual "How is this hacker news?" type of thing, and instead find some
practical and useful suggestions on typography... Speaking as someone who
can't make head or tails of it himself, thank you for the info :)

------
swah
I would never imagine this guy had thought about fonts for this site.

